# Schafer Bros. logging, lots of pictures



## Humptulips (Jun 13, 2012)

Mountainman gave me this link and I thought I would share.
My Dad worked at Schafers at Camp 10 and Camp 8. Camp 10 was above Grisdale WA a way and Camp 8 was south of Oakville WA on Garrad Cr.

Schafer Brothers Logging Company


----------



## KYLogger (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome Pics! Went great with my morning coffee. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice set of pictures.


----------



## slowp (Jun 13, 2012)

That's quite the collection. It looks like it never rained back then.:smile2:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Nice pictures, as Slowp said, It does look pretty dry.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you seen the videos hump? The WA state archives has the first film. Silent and all steam days. Goes from the woods through the mills really cool. Then there was a newere one that covered the Olympic Camp/Camp 10. It has color and sound lol :cool2:


----------



## bert0168 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool pictures 

Are they driving pile for the trestle bridges?

The true meaning of "Go big or go home!"


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Have you seen the videos hump? The WA state archives has the first film. Silent and all steam days. Goes from the woods through the mills really cool. Then there was a newere one that covered the Olympic Camp/Camp 10. It has color and sound lol :cool2:



Yes, I've seen the videos. Not the color one though.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 14, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's quite the collection. It looks like it never rained back then.:smile2:



I thought about that. I bet with those old cameras they couldn't take pictures in the rain very good.
My Dad said when Kinsey came around taking pictures it was always in the summer.


----------

